

State of PubSubHubbub (subscriber's edition) - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/state-of-pubsubhubbub/

======
leephillips
PubSubHubbub support was the first thing on my checklist[0] when I shopped for
a Reader replacement.

[0][http://lee-phillips.org/newsblurred/](http://lee-
phillips.org/newsblurred/)

